# MAC Gold leaf - how do I use it?



## ieatbugs (Feb 8, 2007)

I just recently won an auction on ebay for some mac goldleaf - I want to apply this to a section of my cheekbone to look 'android like' for a concert I have in a month - how do I get this to adhere to my face in a chrome like finish?


----------



## aeni (Feb 8, 2007)

ooo - you could go all "man machine" from metropolis.
http://home.in.tum.de/~paula/pic/mov...metropolis.jpg


but as far as i know, it's leaf. so little accents will go on.  i've never seen an entire face done 100% in leaf due to expense.

http://nyphotographics.com/mariatemp...s/ba8c5732.jpg


----------



## ieatbugs (Feb 8, 2007)

What I'm trying to figure out is how to get it to adhere to my face, what kind of 'glue' to use. Any tips?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_ooo - you could go all "man machine" from metropolis.
http://home.in.tum.de/~paula/pic/movie_posters/metropolis.jpg


but as far as i know, it's leaf. so little accents will go on.  i've never seen an entire face done 100% in leaf due to expense.

http://nyphotographics.com/mariatemp...s/ba8c5732.jpg_


----------



## aeni (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's what I got from the pro site:

A special-effects gold leaf that transfers onto the skin. Comes in sheets. *Presses on to stay on.* Use creatively and provocatively. As a small ornamental Rococo effect pressed onto cheek, shoulder, breast or arm - or as a creative aspect of a body painting.

Don't be afraid to test it first.  If it doesn't stay on, then you may need an adhesive and a complaint to MAC!


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 8, 2007)

maybe eyelash glue?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it just adheres to the skin like the pro site says.  Maybe try a bit of eyeliner mixing medium if it won't stick.


----------



## ieatbugs (Feb 9, 2007)

When I try to press it on it only wants to stick to my finger, which it adheres to perfectly. after attempting to apply about half a sheet (in small flakes), only one tiny piece stuck!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Here's what I got from the pro site:

A special-effects gold leaf that transfers onto the skin. Comes in sheets. *Presses on to stay on.* Use creatively and provocatively. As a small ornamental Rococo effect pressed onto cheek, shoulder, breast or arm - or as a creative aspect of a body painting.

Don't be afraid to test it first.  If it doesn't stay on, then you may need an adhesive and a complaint to MAC!_


----------



## ieatbugs (Feb 9, 2007)

It sticks very well to the back of my finger but no luck to my face :/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_I'm pretty sure it just adheres to the skin like the pro site says.  Maybe try a bit of eyeliner mixing medium if it won't stick._


----------



## aeni (Feb 9, 2007)

I believe you're supposed to use a brush.  Whenever I've seen leafing done on furniture, you use a brush.  In cooking, tweezers.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CvGI6yxQQsg
http://www.glamour1.com/forums/main-...gold-leaf.html


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 9, 2007)

I would say something just sticky... like lip gloss. Sounds like by using your hands you are somehow activating the "stick" in it... maybe it transfers/sticks with the heat of your hands? Try glove or tweezers so it can't get stuck to anything moist and warm.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 9, 2007)

Does it have like a side you're supposed to use on the skin... maybe you're applying it the wrong way up hence sticking to your finger and not your face?!


----------

